# The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Mare



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

This was a first time build for me of this classic Aurora kit. Now put out by Atlantis. The kit goes together great and the diorama wall, floor and other things like rodents and skeletal pieces really give it mood.


----------

